# Per Storm Pricing Question



## mmlklandscapes (Feb 11, 2011)

When giving a bid for per storm pricing, how many inches per storm do you base your estimate off of?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Depends. How often do they want you to plow?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

grandview;1238238 said:


> Depends. How often do they want you to plow?


per storm.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

snocrete;1238250 said:


> per storm.


I know that. But do they want him to come every 2-3 inches or after they close or after it stops snowing.


----------



## mmlklandscapes (Feb 11, 2011)

my bad, they want it plowed every 3''. Should I base a storm off of 6"?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No. price it for ever 3 inches. So if you get 9 inches of snow and you plowed them 3 times bill them 3 times.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

snocrete;1238250 said:


> per storm.


So you are saying that they will want you to plow just once per storm no matter the amount?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Twenty bucks tymusicgets the equipment to the driveway then 10dollars per 4 inches, or 15 dollars for a 6 inch snowfall and so on. That way if its a heavy snowfall ya cant lose money , in fact if you have efficient equipment (Not just a plow truck) like a tractor with loader and snowblower you make even better money per hour as its working in its element. Back drag the snow with a back blade attached to the loader and snow blow it away.


----------



## mmlklandscapes (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm saying they want a flat rate per storm no matter how many inches the storm is. So I'm thinking of basing it off of each storm being 6'', meaning that I will charge them for two pushes per storm.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Gotcha, sounds good.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

mmlklandscapes;1238285 said:


> I'm saying they want a flat rate per storm no matter how many inches the storm is. So I'm thinking of basing it off of each storm being 6'', meaning that I will charge them for two pushes per storm.


No Way I would nt do that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1238294 said:


> No Way I would nt do that.


Correct. You mean you'll plow 12 inches of snow for the same price as 2?


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

mmlklandscapes;1238285 said:


> I'm saying they want a flat rate per storm no matter how many inches the storm is. So I'm thinking of basing it off of each storm being 6'', meaning that I will charge them for two pushes per storm.


What if you get 12" storm with 3" of freezing rain? They want that to be the same price as a 6" storm?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

plowinli;1238303 said:


> What if you get 12" storm with 3" of freezing rain? They want that to be the same price as a 6" storm?


Ya thats where management is heading. Your asking for trouble as there is no well defined perimeters in the job description. Come invoice paying time , expect a phone call dictating how much they are gonna pay.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

you have to watch in what direction that will fall you can loose your shirt on bids like this.
i only do resi but all my customers know if we get more then 6 inches the price goes up.
example a 2 car wide by 2 car long drive with 30 feet of walk way to front door. is 50 bucks 2-6 inches of snow,6.01 to 8 inches its 65 bucks 8-10 its 75 ,10 to 12 is 100 then i go up from there . 
ice is more... you can get 2 inches of snow and 1/4 in of ice on to blow the snow and ice come back in 10 minutes and have 1 solid sheet of ice.
same drive with the conditions above will cost them 150 dollars they will also get 25 lbs of calcium or rocksalt but i will only do the work after the event
these are my average drives that i manage i have 10 customers like them my route is tight from start to finish im home in 3 hrs. on a average storm of 6-8 inches and its after it stops snowing thats with a snow blower and im a 1 man show i do have a back up blower just in case..


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

tymusicThats good money KEC we would nt get that up here


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

i got lucky this year also 6 of the 10 drives are custom pavers so the home owners do not want no blowers with metal on the drives thats why i use the toro 210 rubber paddles.
dont get me wrong the larger snow we had i was bustin my a$$


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

When I first started, I priced per storm. No matter what, it was a set price. WOW...I got ALOT of driveways like that. Awesome, I'm making good money...until I plowed my first blizzard. Dang, I went there 3 times and only got 30 bucks. That doesn't work out too well. So I say $XX.XX each visit. They ask me when I come, I tell them it'll vary. Driveways are my bonus money, so this kind of deal may not work for everyone. I'll plow it every 4-6 inches. If we're forecasted to get 8, I'll just do it after. That is of course if its powder. The cement storms are different. That'll be every 4." I try to be reasonable, These people help pay my bills so I work with them. You show up 3 times, get paid for 3 times.


----------

